

Idea to profitable site in 7 weeks for $470 - hess
http://jessekatz.tumblr.com/post/10730749003/idea-to-profitable-site-in-7-weeks-for-470

======
hess
Here's a good video from Eric Ries on the lean startups -
<http://lab.blossom.io/blog/2011/09/23/eric-ries-on-lean.html>

